# Awesome poster!



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

So we went to this pet expo today,and they gave out these free posters!

I snagged 2 extra(1 if my mom doesn't want one) so if anyone wants it,if ya pay for the tube I can ship ya it. :3


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

if we only had a like button lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I call dips if your sending them! I will pay!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

omg it is beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok the poster is gone! Holly called dibs LOL.
If my mom doesn't want the other one. I will still have one more. I put mine in a frame,and it looks really nice! It's on good quality paper too!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I got to educate a lady today who pointed to Stubby. Told her who he was,and where he is now.
She was impressed,and she snagged a poster as well. Haha


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Very cool! I want one for my bedroom, how come I never find these awesome things? xD 

If I do, they're usually broken


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sooo this poster is wicked cool and I can pass on the favor. This poster is B/W so I can have it copied full size for those interested in paying for shipping and coping ( I don't remember the price but it not more than $10ish to copy that size).

I worked for our print shop here for over 3 years that has the only engineer size copier in the area. lol It would be regular paper though  as the machines are meant for house and building plans.


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Can I call dibs on the other one if your momma doesn't want it


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Sure can!!!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

That's a really cool poster. There's a few photos on there I haven't seen before.


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

YAY, I think I will pee a little if I get it lol. I have the perfect spot in the new house...


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL. Oh no! No peeing! That's Bruno's job!
Ha I say that all the time though. It's funny to hear someone else use it.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> Sooo this poster is wicked cool and I can pass on the favor. This poster is B/W so I can have it copied full size for those interested in paying for shipping and coping ( I don't remember the price but it not more than $10ish to copy that size).
> 
> I worked for our print shop here for over 3 years that has the only engineer size copier in the area. lol It would be regular paper though  as the machines are meant for house and building plans.


I'm down for one Holly!!! I would love to frame/hang it amongst all my collages of my past APBTs I've owned!! Would make for a great center piece on my wall with the other pix. Just lemme know what I need to send you to cover it and I'll get it to ya! Is a money order okay!? Scratch my Snoop Dog behind the ear for me and tell him his other mama loves him and I'll be bringing him home soon.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Is a money order okay!?


Yep thats how I roll lol

I have a couple people wanting copies, so when I get mine and get the size I will know for sure the price for copying and then its not but a couple dollars for tube mailing in the U.S.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Add my name to the list. I totally want one for my home office!

Too bad I didn't see this earlier Katie, you wouldn't have even had to ship mine to me, just come meet me in Seattle. Phooey!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Well damn it,you took my idea Holly. LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey you can make copies to!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Carriana said:


> Add my name to the list. I totally want one for my home office!
> 
> Too bad I didn't see this earlier Katie, you wouldn't have even had to ship mine to me, just come meet me in Seattle. Phooey!


If you wanna go that way we can.

I can just do what Holly is doing,I can just meet you with the poster,and we can go to Kinkos. LOL Saves money that way,and less work for her~


----------



## Little Boss (May 15, 2010)

OH I want one!! maybe even two


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Katie.. I'm wondering if you ever sent Holly her copy of the poster? Haven't seen any updates on this thread since almost 2 months ago.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No I haven't got my poster yet, Bev. As soon as I do I will Pm everyone who is wanting a copy and let them know


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Sooo this poster is wicked cool and I can pass on the favor. This poster is B/W so I can have it copied full size for those interested in paying for shipping and coping ( I don't remember the price but it not more than $10ish to copy that size).
> 
> I worked for our print shop here for over 3 years that has the only engineer size copier in the area. lol It would be regular paper though  as the machines are meant for house and building plans.


holly any way you can get it copy whatis called opek or somthing where its brwnish instead of black and white, if so i want one!!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Holly, anyway you can have it scanned as a file? then email it


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm going to mail that out tomorrow! Have to find your addi again.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

katie you better get on it girl, we got a list waiting ya stinckin tease lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> No I haven't got my poster yet, Bev. As soon as I do I will Pm everyone who is wanting a copy and let them know


Okay, I was just curious. I didn't think you'd hold out on me, but I had to know if you'd received yours yet or not.



Aireal said:


> holly any way you can get it copy what is called opek or somthing where its brwnish instead of black and white, if so i want one!!!


I think you mean Opaque? I believe you're referring more to a Sepia tone on it. That would be cool, but I want it like it is originally, just sayin.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I think you mean Opaque? I believe you're referring more to a Sepia tone on it. That would be cool, but I want it like it is originally, just sayin.


lol that's the one, i would like it like that to but either way it going to be a copy and if i get if brownish i can actually place it up in my room since my colors are brown red and cream and sadly the black just wouldn't fit. and i want to put it somewere you can see it ya know?


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

The website has some cool things, like a Petey bag and some shirts.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

can't wait on my copy!!:woof:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Got the address! Leaving shortly to the PO`


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Got the poster today! I will go have it copied and see what it looks like and find out how much it will be to copy in a couple days. Then I will pm all those interested in copies!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I still have 1 more original.if anyone wants it. It has slight damage to it though.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

What kind of damage?If it's not too messed up I may want it.If not don't forget about me Holly!I want a copy


----------

